
SpaceX is launching 'dark satellites'. Astronomers are skeptical - rini17
https://www.businessinsider.com/spacex-darkened-starlink-internet-satellites-astronomy-explainer-2020-1
======
ToFab123
I have always assumes that the telescopes used eventually will move to the
moon to get away from the light on the earth. Maybe time to speed up those
plans or to start to research how that could be done. In a not so distant
future where space travel is more accessible and I could image moving a
telescope to the moon (or manufacture it there) becomes practical possible.

~~~
ksaj
I agree. Right now it is pretty obvious China has potentially the best view of
space than anyone trying. As far as I know, they haven't built a large
telescope up there yet, but if they did, they wouldn't be bound to the same
limitations an artificial satellite deals with. For example, size and weight.

------
oblib
I have to wonder if they're spraying them with flat black Krylon?

